# One Month To Plan!



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey, guys! I want to turn my NP 15 gallon tank (the Aqueon column) into a planted tank. I have heard that they are easier to maintain after about one to two months (besides trimming). I have four male guppies, three long finned red minor tetras, one dwarf gourami, and two golden mystery snails. Here is a picture of the tank:












I know it is pretty bare... There used to be a tall, leafy plant in the back-left and a little tree in the front-left. I had to transfer those plants into a different tank. I want to take my tank the next step, but I have no idea what to do. I've been reading the sticky on planted tanks, but I need your opinion as to what kind of plants I should do. I know I want to do some floating plants for my gourami, but I want you guys to give me your two cents on how I can make this the best planted tank ever (not really), but the best it can be. Does anyone have the same model tank that I do and has it planted? Thanks! BTW I have to get this done in 4 months.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

After doing some more research, I know the plants that I want! I am aware that I will not be able to have all of these, but here is a list of my choices:
Anacharis
Moneywart
Water Wisteria
Corkscrew Vall.
Hornwort
Green Cabomba

My favorites are the moneywart and the anacharis. Which of these would you guys recommend for my tank? Please share success stories with any of these plants. And is there any way that I would be able to have an Umbrella plant? I know that these things can grow to be six feet tall, but would I be able to trim it or something? Thanks!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

both of your faves are super easy! you won't need to change your substrate at all! get some anubias for a foreground plant


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Really? Great!!! Will I be able to get any of the others?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Are any of the others okay in the gravel I have now? Which ones will I have to get soil/another substrate for?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I believe all of them would be fine with your current substrate


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

With that tank, some regular vals would be awesome in back. Rotala is also really easy. I didn't see what you are doing about light, but you need some power to get all the way to the bottom.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I also want to turn my 6 gallon tall into a planted tank (in my signature it is the 2 gallon bowl with the one pregnant guppy, she is really in a 6 gallon tall tank). I want to use green cabomba. I guess I just woke up today and said, I want to plant my tanks this summer! I'm soooo excited that they can all go into my rocks! Thanks for all of the help. And the light is just the one the tank came with. I'll be posting more details on that soon!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

VJM said:


> With that tank, some regular vals would be awesome in back. Rotala is also really easy. I didn't see what you are doing about light, but you need some power to get all the way to the bottom.


This is true. you will need higher wattage lights in order to achieve moderate light.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

i think all of these plants mainly take nutrients from the water column. you'll want flourish comprehensive for sure. maybe some root tabs too. soil isn't necessary though.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay, so the light is a 20 watt and 120 volt. Will I need to get a better one?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay, so the brightest one I could get would be 28 watts. Is that enough?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

what kind of light is it?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

It is a T5 from petsmart... sorry I'm not quite sure what you need.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I *THINK* that should be fine. you need to go with the 28w. I have a 14 w t5 and it does the job but my tank is only 5.5 and its longer than it is tall.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

For my 6 gallon tall, I want to get one green cabomba. I have a 40w lamp over it (it wasn't meant to be a tank so I had to improvise). I think this may be too bright. Both tanks are about 2' tall.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Maybe some corkscrew vall. as well! I might even put some anubias and java fern in my 2.5s. I don't know what got into me, but I think it's time to plant my tanks!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

It's a sickness. I don't really enjoy gardening, but I do love houseplants and aquatic gardening. Not really sure why. 

Soon you will be looking at tanks for a good minute before spotting your fish in all the greeness!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL! I hope so. I really want them to look nice.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Another question: I've been reading the sticky on how to set up a PT but I didn't see anything about non-soil based tanks. I assume the silent nitrogen cycle will still take place? Are there any differences about having a soil based and a gravel based besides the kind of plants? Thanks so much for all of the help!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

So many questions! I really want to do this right, so I hope all of this asking pays off. What kind of floating plants could I do? I really like the marimo balls, but I'm not sure if they would do okay floating. Thanks!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Frogbit is nice. Dwarf water lettuce too. Duckweed tends to be a pest. Red root floaters. Anacharis floats well if it doesn't die off because of the tank temperature. I have had one batch die, and one thrive.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks, VJM!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm wondering how many plants to put into my 6 gallon. Turns out I'm going to PetSmart TOMORROW and I'm able to get some live plants. I'm saving my 15 gallon for a summer project. So, I measured my tank and it is only 13 1/2 inches tall, 15 inches if I fill it up all the way (like, to the rim, if I put one finger in it, it will over flow kind of all the way) I don't know if I will be able to put more than one green cabomba and one corkscrew wall in there. Will I be able to put more in? And I am ready to deal with any kind of trimming that the plants might need!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

if the filter has strong currents, anacharis will not last.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Um.. hehe... it doesn't have a filter. I know! It is horrible. I'm not sure that I need a filter if I plant it this weekend. It wasn't meant to be a tank, so I don't have a heater or a filter. Will I need a sponge filter when I go to PetSmart tomorrow?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

if you have fish, it would be nice to have a filter or something to create water movement or else you might get a pond (methinks)


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Would filters that use suction cups be okay for a circular tank? I have a feeling that the suction cups wouldn't work unless it had a straight/almost straight surface...


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

how about HOB filter?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Like one with a clip? Btw thanks for responding!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

VJM said:


> Frogbit is nice. Dwarf water lettuce too. Duckweed tends to be a pest. Red root floaters. Anacharis floats well if it doesn't die off because of the tank temperature. I have had one batch die, and one thrive.


I accidently got a ton of frogbit. A few leaves attached themselves to another plant I bought from my LFS. A few leaves turned into a few hundred and now the entire surface of my 2 5 gallon tanks are covered. =/


----------

